# Oil in turbo and unfixable P1101



## TheGreatCruzer (8 mo ago)

Good evening everyone! 

I hope you are well and everyone is cruzing smoothly! 

Lately, I have been at work on my 2014 LTZ. I will hopefully be doing an Altenator, Starter, and PCV hose this upcoming week. I have recently done the Dorman intake manifold and a new throttle body. I have the stock airbox in since my ZZP cold air intake doesn't have the mesh to straighten the air out. I will install that soon, but I don't mind having the stock box either way. I also have the upgraded aluminum coolant housing and Dorman coolant expansion tank. 

Naturally, I checked the valve cover, and it is not whistling as of now. I have a replacement Dorman cover with the fel-pro gasket ready to be put in when the time comes. 

I recently got this P1101 and checked the orange valve, and I saw it was gone. I replaced that intake manifold with the Dorman one. Since then, this code is still coming up, and I don't know why. 

Will the new PVC hose fix it, you think? Otherwise, what else can I do? 

I appreciate all of you and all the conversation. I learn so much from this community and will say it makes owning a Cruze so much fun. I love fixing my car, so I don't mind the repair aspect.


----------



## Jimster480 (11 mo ago)

if you replaced the intake manifold then you shouldn't have that code as there would be a new PCV in the new manifold. Sounds like a vacuum leak somewhere.


----------



## TheGreatCruzer (8 mo ago)

Jimster480 said:


> if you replaced the intake manifold then you shouldn't have that code as there would be a new PCV in the new manifold. Sounds like a vacuum leak somewhere.


I appreciate the response. I don't think the code is being thrown due to no PCV, I just have read on here that the hosing can still be bad after and I was able to get an OE one for cheap. How can I tell if there is a vacuum leak? I was just thinking of taking it off and putting it back on to make sure everything is tight and lined up correctly. She is running fine with no issues and is even having fine MPG still.


----------



## Jimster480 (11 mo ago)

TheGreatCruzer said:


> I appreciate the response. I don't think the code is being thrown due to no PCV, I just have read on here that the hosing can still be bad after and I was able to get an OE one for cheap. How can I tell if there is a vacuum leak? I was just thinking of taking it off and putting it back on to make sure everything is tight and lined up correctly. She is running fine with no issues and is even having fine MPG still.


Do you have no PCV at all? if so then that would definitely cause a code because there will be a vacuum leak without the PCV valve there as a check. 
Once you do the PCV fix then it will have the proper check valve


----------



## TheGreatCruzer (8 mo ago)

Jimster480 said:


> Do you have no PCV at all? if so then that would definitely cause a code because there will be a vacuum leak without the PCV valve there as a check.
> Once you do the PCV fix then it will have the proper check valve


 I do, I have the Dorman intake in there brand new.


----------



## Jimster480 (11 mo ago)

TheGreatCruzer said:


> I do, I have the Dorman intake in there brand new.


So then if the stock PCV is in the intake manifold, there should be no code for that. If your lines are bad and have a leak then it could cause this problem. Otherwise maybe you connected the wrong sensor. 








This is what the GM service system says. 

I also attached the P1101 diagnostic.


----------



## TheGreatCruzer (8 mo ago)

I will be replacing the hose this weekend so that will be the first test. Otherwise, I’m not sure which sensor I would have wrongly inputted since there isn’t many different ones when doing the intake or throttle body. Should I be replacing the MAP and MAF. It’s the OE Boesch ones and both are in great condition already.


----------



## Jimster480 (11 mo ago)

TheGreatCruzer said:


> I will be replacing the hose this weekend so that will be the first test. Otherwise, I’m not sure which sensor I would have wrongly inputted since there isn’t many different ones when doing the intake or throttle body. Should I be replacing the MAP and MAF. It’s the OE Boesch ones and both are in great condition already.


Neither one should need replacing.
If any of the hoses have cracks then it's likely to be the culprit.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Did you also replace the valve cover? If not, get that done.


----------



## TheGreatCruzer (8 mo ago)

thebac said:


> Did you also replace the valve cover? If not, get that done.


I tested the valve cover and it’s not making any vacuum. But I do have the Dorman cover with the Fel Pro gasket ready to be installed.


----------



## TheGreatCruzer (8 mo ago)

Jimster480 said:


> Neither one should need replacing.
> If any of the hoses have cracks then it's likely to be the culprit.


It doesn’t seem to be cracked, but it’s also old and cruddy so I figure it’s smart to replace it, I’m a big fan of preventive maintenance. Only other thing I can think of would be to take apart and reinstall the intake manifold to confirm that it isn’t coming from there 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jimster480 (11 mo ago)

TheGreatCruzer said:


> It doesn’t seem to be cracked, but it’s also old and cruddy so I figure it’s smart to replace it, I’m a big fan of preventive maintenance. Only other thing I can think of would be to take apart and reinstall the intake manifold to confirm that it isn’t coming from there 🤷‍♂️


Could be from the manifold, you could make a bottle of leak detector which is water with a bit of soap and spray it around all the connections. Since it's got to be from some connector or the manifold itself. If the hoses are not cracked then they typically wouldn't be leaking.


----------



## TheGreatCruzer (8 mo ago)

Jimster480 said:


> Could be from the manifold, you could make a bottle of leak detector which is water with a bit of soap and spray it around all the connections. Since it's got to be from some connector or the manifold itself. If the hoses are not cracked then they typically wouldn't be leaking.


That is a great idea! I didn't know that was a thing. But I will be doing this after this weekend when I finish my work if the code is still appearing. I will be taking out the manifold to do the starter and alternator and assume if the code is still coming up to do the leak test! Thank you very much for that advice!


----------



## igotowned (Jul 22, 2018)

All I know is once you clean it all out make sure that the rubber intake off the air filter is very tight to seal or you will keep having issues.


----------



## marinejk1 (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't know if it's still true, but in the past dorman valve covers didn't work on the cruze. The pcv valve is in the intake manifold. the thing in the valve cove is a diaphragm.


----------



## marinejk1 (Jul 25, 2014)

marinejk1 said:


> I don't know if it's still true, but in the past dorman valve covers didn't work on the cruze. The pcv valve is in the intake manifold. the thing in the valve cove is a diaphragm.


Someone on heres sells a pcv kit that moves the pcv valve from the intake manifold to above it. My cruze 2011 LT hasn't had any problems since I did that and put a gm valve cover on it.


----------



## Jimster480 (11 mo ago)

marinejk1 said:


> Someone on heres sells a pcv kit that moves the pcv valve from the intake manifold to above it. My cruze 2011 LT hasn't had any problems since I did that and put a gm valve cover on it.


Cruze kits is the site.


----------

